# Errors installing OpenVPN



## Amund (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm trying to install OpenVPN but I'm getting TLS errors, the tests during installation fails, and installation stops. I'm getting these errors:

```
write UDPv4: Operation not permitted (code=1)
```


```
TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)
```

Can it be my firewall that causes the network issues or have I misunderstood the error messages? All other network services seem to be working fine. Any help to pinpoint the problem would be much appreciated


----------



## phoenix (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you have any firewall rules that apply to *lo0* (the loopback interface) on that box?  You should have on that allows any traffic over *lo0*.


----------

